# PCT for 2 year cylce what to expect??



## Texan (Jan 17, 2016)

So a few things I have to ask....but first yes I know what im about to admit is dumb dumb dumb. and irresponsible. 

I've been on test E for 2.5 years in a row now. tossed in some deca, mast e, npp and dbol the first for a few weeks at a time. No hcg just ADEX and nolva as needed, the last 1.5 years was just low dose of test e 250 weekly. first year was heavy doses of test e while playing around with some blast from the compounds listed above. 

Also side not Ive not experienced any testicular atrophy and I have produced a baby while being on for over a year. Yes the baby is mine she looks just like me and no I don't have any siblings who look like me, so yes guys baby is mine hahaha,

First off please any advice on a good PCT 

Second what should I expect, how shitty will I feel?

Any advice or tips guys please. 

Also Im pretty sure I am not recovering from this dumb cycle or should I Call it a blast/cruise. What should I tell the endo when/if I need to visit him? 
I told my Primary care doctor I am on test. idk if he wrote it down or not. yes that was dumb I know. 

Avearage cash cost for TRT?

Is an endocrinologist in a private practice better than those mens health clinics??



I live in the USA BTW not Canada ive seen some dudes on here from there so I know that makes a difference as far as the medical provider questions.


Thanks in advance gents and once again yes I know stupid guy here


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2016)

Just to be clear what your asking: you've been running UGLs and have stayed 'on' for the past 2.5 years. Now you're looking to get scripted for TRT and are evaluating going to a men's health clinic vs going through your GP who will likely refer you to an endo, yea Mate?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 18, 2016)

First thing you need to do is run hCG for several months to "prime" your testicles to be read for the SERMs part of PCT.  Good luck. It may not work and you could be forced to go on TRT.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2016)

Age???????


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2016)

Milo said:


> Age???????



This is going to play a big part.  

But start with hcg now.


----------



## Texan (Jan 21, 2016)

22 
And no I'm not sure what route to take 
Get off and do an aggressive Pct 
And then if I don't recover do I go to my GP and get him to refer me or is it cheaper to go to men's health?


----------



## Texan (Jan 21, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> First thing you need to do is run hCG for several months to "prime" your testicles to be read for the SERMs part of PCT.  Good luck. It may not work and you could be forced to go on TRT.



Aren't you on ology too???

And do you mean run hcg off cycle or while still on test? Won't hcg shut you down too?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 21, 2016)

So you've been running shit since u were 19? Wtf


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

what u need is good human grade products..It makes a huge difference in results and after 2 years of being on every bit helps.I dont blame u for telling the dr what u take.I tell my dr everything I do.Your young u may recover with a good aggressive pct u may not..what to expect when your test levels drop..In simple words u feel like dog shit.This is the time alot of people stop going to the gym and start eating like shit.You need to be mentally tough to get through this time while still eating healthy and lifting


----------



## Schredder (Jan 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> what u need is good human grade products..It makes a huge difference in results and after 2 years of being on every bit helps.I dont blame u for telling the dr what u take.I tell my dr everything I do.Your young u may recover with a good aggressive pct u may not..what to expect when your test levels drop..In simple words u feel like dog shit.This is the time alot of people stop going to the gym and start eating like shit.You need to be mentally tough to get through this time while still eating healthy and lifting



250mg of Test is 250mg of Test.  If you have a UGL who produces sterile products that are correctly dosed there is no difference between it and HG products.  It will make no difference in anything if one is using a UGL or HG product if this is the case...

To the OP......

What Megtron has suggested should be your first step in TRYING to recover.  HCG does cause suppression but that doesnt mean anything because after 2.5 years of being 'on' are far past suppressed.  And not every persons testes fully atrophy even if shut down so that has no bearing on anything either.

I can say you will in for a bumpy ride which may or may not lead to recovery.  You have been 'on' for a very long time during the phase of your life where you endocrine system is still developing, now wise but, whats done is done.  

I would start, as I said, with what Megatron has said followed by an aggressive PCT with clomid and Nolvadex....6 weeks at LEAST.  Then have blood work done to see if in fact what you did worked and you recovered.  

If you dont recover then work with an Endo to figure out a TRT protocol and take it from there.  There is no issue IMO admitting to your GP of AAS use  ut dont expect anything from him without blood work to show you either need a restart or TRT..

Just my .02

Good luck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 21, 2016)

I believe Bundy was talking about his pct products, not the gear.


----------



## Schredder (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess thats what reading something after a night ahift will do....lol.  

I really dont believe there will be much a difference with that either.  If you have a UGL that produces a corretly dosed product it is no different.  Finding a UGL that does such a thing might be a task but they are out there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> what u need is good human grade products..It makes a huge difference in results and after 2 years of being on every bit helps.I dont blame u for telling the dr what u take.I tell my dr everything I do.Your young u may recover with a good aggressive pct u may not..what to expect when your test levels drop..In simple words u feel like dog shit.This is the time alot of people stop going to the gym and start eating like shit.You need to be mentally tough to get through this time while still eating healthy and lifting



i went threw this.

When i was 20-22 the guy getting me stuff was smoking crack, shooting nubain and lots of other fun stuff.  I ran tes/EQ, drol, tes, tes/mast/tren, without ever a pct and just 3-5 month breaks in between.  All i used was the Natural Sterol Complex from universal cuz my buddy told me to + creatine & milk thistle.  I drank like a fish, 3-4 nights a wk, did drugs and on & on.  

focus on human grade clomid/nolva/hcg.  not research stuff.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Schredder said:


> I guess thats what reading something after a night ahift will do....lol.
> 
> I really dont believe there will be much a difference with that either.  If you have a UGL that produces a corretly dosed product it is no different.  Finding a UGL that does such a thing might be a task but they are out there.



Im not rippin on ugl.I love my ugl..but human grade would be the way to go If recovery is the main focus.Imo there is a big difference In hg ai's ,hcg and hg clo compare to "research" crap like RUI that u dont even know if its real.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

I aso try to speak from experience ..Ive used ugl pct It was ok ,used "research" pct that was fake as fuk,,also used hg products to recover with..The hg pct was by far the best pct's I ever had


----------



## Schredder (Jan 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I aso try to speak from experience ..Ive used ugl pct It was ok ,used "research" pct that was fake as fuk,,also used hg products to recover with..The hg pct was by far the best pct's I ever had



I understand where you are coming from.  

I also see many UGLs carrying 'HG' products which I would stay away from because someone could put anything they want on a bottle of their own product.  HG from the actual pharmacy is the way to go if going the HG route.  

I think, and you probably do to, that guys see HG and assume their getting something from a pharmacy which is far from the truth a lot of the times.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Schredder said:


> I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I also see many UGLs carrying 'HG' products which I would stay away from because someone could put anything they want on a bottle of their own product.  HG from the actual pharmacy is the way to go if going the HG route.
> 
> I think, and you probably do to, that guys see HG and assume their getting something from a pharmacy which is far from the truth a lot of the times.



lots of fake hg shit floating around for sure


----------



## Texan (Jan 23, 2016)

Schredder said:


> 250mg of Test is 250mg of Test.  If you have a UGL who produces sterile products that are correctly dosed there is no difference between it and HG products.  It will make no difference in anything if one is using a UGL or HG product if this is the case...
> 
> To the OP......
> 
> ...


What effects could I have done in my endocrine system by starting too young??
I always wondered


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

use hcg mate asap


----------

